# CA16 as a turbo engine?



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've searched, but found nothing on the subject (other than "buy the 18 and swap it"), which obviously says something, but doesn't quite answer my question. What kind of work is needed to turbocharge the CA16DE that would be found in an 87 Pulsar NX? It has a 5 speed transmission.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You should be able to use the turbo manifold for a CA18DET, and probably you'll only need a higher displacement fuel pump (Walbro 255lph), CA18DET injectors (259cc?), CA18DET MAF sensor (or MAP, not sure what it uses to be honest), and some way to tune the fuel (i.e. S-AFC 2, Greddy eManage, Megasquirt, etc.). Should be a pretty cheap overall job. Oh, and a CA18DET tapped oil pan.


----------

